# GAZ-67B towing ZIS-3 76mm Gun



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

AER Moldova GAZ-67 Army Car 








MiniArt Soviet Jeep Crew








ltaleri ZlS-3 Antitank Gun










































AER Moldova's GAZ-67 Army Car is a relatively poor quality kit. Although generally accurate in shape, it has several shortcomings Most of the detail parts are very heavy-handed, like the steering wheel and stick shifts which had to be replaced, the front seat supports which (thankfully) are mostly hidden, and the rear seat which is unuseable. The aft floor is 1/8" too high and has large raised logo for the model company on it. Also, the triangular vents on the hood are vastly undersized. I removed the back floor and replaced it with .040" sheet styrene, lowered the appropriate amount and added the ammo boxes from 2 of the Zis-3 kits; and covered the vents with larger ones cut from stiff paper and soaked with cyanoacrylate glue. The windshield was .040" thick and badly scuffed, so I replaced it with 010" clear Evergreen. Although called out and shown in the instructions, there were no headlight lenses, so I replaced them with leftover Italeri Jeep headlight lenses. The whole vehicle was painted with Americana Avocado acrylic craft paint highlighted a drybrushing of Avocado mixed with Desert Sand. The ZIS-3 Antitank Gun was built stock and painted the same way. The bags over the breech and muzzle of the ZIS-3 are tissue paper soaked in Americana Camel paint and stiffened with white glue. The GAZ and ZIL-3 were weathered with a wash of Americana Country Maple acrylic. The tires were done in flat black while the seats were done in Avocado cut with Desert Sand. The figures are stock with the exception of the sergeant who has had his wedge cap replaced with an ltaleri Soviet helmet. The uniforms are Americana Camel acrylic tinted with Avocado. The MP's skirt and hat, along with the sergeant's helmet are Tamiya Olive Green and all are detailed with various other acrylics. The box on the ground is by ltaleri. I was leery of the decals. The printing was fine and the decals were matte-finished, but being from a former Soviet republic, who knows what the quality would be? I started with one which was a simple square in white. It took about twice as long as regular decals to come free from the paper, but was solid and went on fine, responding well to Solvaset. I combined two of the decal choices and applied the rest of the decals, floating the ones with excess clear carrier on a mix of white glue and tap water to prevent silvering. All were treated with Solvaset and look great. Only one decal broke (the red and white striping on the bumper) and it was a cinch to mate the two halves. As they wre already matte finished, no Dullcote was needed. The base is a simple MDF plaque from Dollarama. The grass is sawdust and the gravel is fine sand.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Good work. Yeah, the old AER kit is BAD. Anything from AER is bad, actually. The new Trumpeter kit is probably the best, but at nearly $40 USD it's not cheap. Tamiya's aged kit is actually not half bad. I wish someone would make the actual GAZ-67, not the 67B which had more of a Post War career.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I bought the AER kit because I couldn't find a Tamiya. Later when I found a Tamiya available, I was too stubborn to just chuck the AER, so I decided to try to do it up. Took forever to figure out what needed to be done, but I'm happy with the results.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I've built a couple AER kits. I did finish their T-28 tank, but, at the time, the ICM T-28 had not yet been released. Same with the Komsololets tractor. That is also a bear. My dad and I, before he died, had both started building the ASU-57 self propelled gun. The kit has no real suggested construction method. My dad and I took different approaches, but the kit is still virtually unbuildable. For what its worth, the AER crap has been reissued by Tom Modellbau, Eastern Express and Ark Model, so buyer beware !


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

Great job on a tough, tough kit!


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm still trying to finish their ASU-57. It looks nice in the box, but nothing fits. Their MS-1/T-18 tank is unbuildable as designed; I used mine for parts for a what-if build.


----------

